# Schwere Entscheidung...



## Zocker15xD (16. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute,

heute hat dellenknecht in die Kleinanzeigen seine Hd 5870 Vapor-X reingestellt...
Und jetzt kommt schon die Frage:
Soll ich zu meinem PC (i5 2500) diese Karte (180 Euro) nehmen und dann in einem Jahr wieder aufrüsten oder soll ich die Gigabyte GTX 570 SOC
(330 Euro) und in zwei Jahren wieder aufrüsten???
Welche bringt im Moment mehr leistung fürs Geld???

Dangge


----------



## svd (16. Oktober 2011)

Die HD5870 ist immer noch eine gute Karte, hier ist es sogar eine der leisen Sorte.

Die GTX570 ist, im Schnitt, vlt. 10-20% schneller, kostet aber gleich 80% mehr.

Wenn du jetzt keinen großen Wert auf PhysX legst, würde ich erstmal mit der HD5870 vorlieb nehmen und später mal auf eine ~180€ GTX6xx umsteigen (wenn sie die Leistung einer GTX580 übertrifft).


----------



## quaaaaaak (16. Oktober 2011)

ganz ehrlich? poste halt mal deine vorstellung von dem pc KOMPLETT hier und frag nach, was sinnvoller wäre, wo man sparen und was man optimieren könnte, du eröffnest mehrere threads und fragst auch in threads von anderen usern rum und das mit inzwischen 2 accounts, wie wärs mal mit etwas übersicht? ich würde sagen ab jetzt postest du alle deine fragen zu deinem zukünftigen pc hier rein.

sonst stimme ich svd zu und sage: wenns budget knapp ist, dann kannst du due HD5870 nehmen, aber ich würde jetzt gerne mal deinen momentanen zwischenstand sehen bevor ich noch irgendwas dazu sage.
€: Fragen werden nicht mehr beantwortet meinerseits


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. Oktober 2011)

Momentaner Zwischenstand:

MS Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit SB-Version 

80 €


8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 PC3-12800U CL9

39,90 €

Seagate Barracuda 7200 750GB SATA 6GB's

40 €

3R Systems Design Gehäuse R480 Schwarz

24,47 €


ASUS DRW-24B3LT Bulk SATA schwarz

20,82 €

Rechner - Zusammenbau

20,00 €

Software-Installation

34,99 €

Windows Aktivierung

5,00 €

Super-Flower SF650P14P 650W

42,18 €

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 SOC, 1280MB GDDR5, PCI-Express oder HD 5870 Vapor-X

327,53 €

Msi MSI PH61A-P35, ATX

61 €

Intel Core i5-2500 Box, LGA1155

177,21 €

mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen, und dank meinen vielen Fragen habe ich jetzt ein perfekt zusammengestelltes System (bis auf das netzteil vielleicht)
Was gibt es noch zu optimieren, quaaaak???


----------



## tpRiddick (16. Oktober 2011)

Zu deinem PC: 34,99€ für Softwareinstallation??? Windows-Installation sollte man doch selber hinbekommen! Oder was verbirgt sich dahinter?


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiss, eigentlich hast du recht,
aber irgendwie bin ich wieder zu faul/misstrauisch dass irgendwas nicht so funzt wie ichs gern hätte
da hab ich wirklich schon genug schlechtes erlebt (ich habe in den letzten 2 Jahren 3 zusammengebaute Systeme gehabt, bei ALLEN musste ich 
gleich am anfang MINDESTENS einmal neu machen, weil es irgendein schweres problem gab)
vielleicht könnt ihr euch vorstellen , dass man dann irgendwann genug hat...


----------



## tpRiddick (16. Oktober 2011)

Hast du keinen Kollegen, der da auch Ahnung hat und dir hilft! Dem gibste dann ne Pizza aus und bist mit Getränken bei ca. 10 € ^^


----------



## chbdiablo (16. Oktober 2011)

Windows CD rein, 3 mal auf weiter klicken, fertig.
Dafür 35€ auszugeben, ist selbst für PC-Laien schon fast lächerlich, da müsste man schon ein DAU sein um das zu rechfertigen. Überleg dir das nochmal.


----------



## Zocker15xD (17. Oktober 2011)

Ja sitmmt eigentlich habt ihr alle recht, ich bin ja auch kein laie darin, ich hab nur richtig schlechte erfahrungen darin, das seber zu machen
bis jetzt hat bei mir noch nichts wirklich auf dauer gefunzt und der sinn diesem neuen pc sollte halt sein, dass jetzt einfach mal alles funktioniert
Die HD 5870 kann man vielleicht mit der 6950/560 ti vergleichen oder???
Und würde der boxes kühler eig reichen wenn man nicht übertaktet (ich frage nur aus interesse)?


----------



## Zocker15xD (17. Oktober 2011)

Kann man den 1333 speicher auf dem takt stabil laufen lassen (board unterstützt nur max. 1333) 
Ich hab mal gehört, dass mache speicher da instabil werden
soll ich lieber 1600 Speicher nehmen?


----------



## svd (17. Oktober 2011)

Ja, die HD5870 ist in etwa vergleichbar mit der GTX560Ti, bzw. HD6950.

Meistens dazwischen, ab und zu unter der GTX560Ti (ab 160€), selten über der HD6950 (ab 220€ für die 2GB Version). 
Musst du bei den Verhandlungen natürlich berücksichtigen.

Also, Arbeitsspeicher unterhalb seiner Spezifikation zu betreiben ist eigentlich selten ein Problem.
Ein gutes BIOS bietet ohnehin immer eine Menge Speicherteiler an, um möglichst nahe an die optimale, bzw. maximal unterstützte Frequenz heranzukommen.
Bei DDR2 war es zudem nicht selten, dass untertaktete Speicherriegel dafür mit schärferen Timings fahren konnten. (Keine Ahnung, ob das bei DDR3 noch so ist).

Und ja, der Boxed Lüfter reicht im Prinzip aus. Sonst dürfte Intel den nicht mit einpacken. Auch unter Last soll er noch recht leise sein.
Aber solltest du an der Taktschraube drehen wolle, hast du nicht sehr viel Spielraum. Da muss auf jeden Fall was besseres her.


----------



## Zocker15xD (17. Oktober 2011)

Also ist es nicht nötig, noch einen Scythe Katana einzubauen, wo ich sowieso nicht übertakte???
Und kann man dem Mainboard vertrauen? trotz der recht guten ausrüstung ist es sehr billig
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI PH61A-P35 (B3), Intel H61, ATX, DDR3


----------



## svd (17. Oktober 2011)

Ach, es ist ja ohnehin ein Mainboard mit H Chipsatz. 

Nein, richtig montiert wird die CPU auf keinen Fall den Hitzetod sterben. 
Du musst dir den Lüfter mal unter Last anhören, zocken, bis der Rechner raucht. 
Wenn er dir zu laut wird, austauschen. 

Was bei eventuellem späteren Nachrüsten hinzukommt, wären natürlich nochmal Portokosten. 


Für ein Mainboard mit H Chipsatz liegt dein Mainboard eigentlich im normalen Bereich. Ist also nicht "billiger" als vergleichbare Boards.
B3 Revision ist es auch, sollte also keine Probleme machen. Du kaufst halt ein braves Arbeitspferd. Stark, genug schnell, zuverlässig.

Wenn du damit an Wettbewerben teilnehmen willst, Bulldozerjagen, was weiß ich, bräuchtest du schon ein Mainboard mit
P oder Z Chipsatz. Die kosten dann eben ab etwa 80 Euro.


----------



## Zocker15xD (17. Oktober 2011)

Reicht der 2500 ohne k für die GTX 570 soc???
ohne das k kommt er mir irgendwie so "mickrig" vor, ist aber wahrscheinlich nur einbildung
Lautstärke vom lüfter maht mir nichts aus, das bin ich schon gewohnt...
Würdest du mir empfehlen doch lieber den k und ein P67 mainboard zu kaufen???
Und dann eine Referenzkarte nehmen???
Eine Phantom könnte ich ja immer noch auf den gleichen takt wie die gb bringen, kühlung reicht locker aus oder?
Kann man den msi afterburner auch für die phantom nehmen???


----------



## svd (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube schon, dass der i5 2500 für eine GTX570 ausreicht. Denn wenn du den mit einer GTX580 paarst, steigt die Bildwiederholrate noch immer.

Allerdings ist der Preisunterschied zwischen den beiden Prozessoren vernachlässigbar klein, sodass es fast keinen Sinn macht, hier zu sparen.
Persönlich würde ich schon einen 2500K und P Board nehmen. Einen besseren CPU Kühler nur, wenn mir der Boxed zu laut wäre, oder ich gleich vorhätte, die CPU zu übertakten. (Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass der 2500K für irgendetwas zu wenig Power hat.)

Die Schmerzgrenze bei Grafikkarten liegt bei mir, für "Enthusiasten Modelle", bei 300€. 
(Und da muss es schon eine verdammt gute Karte sein, denn traditionell pendeln sich die Pixelschleudern mit dem besten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis so bei 180-220€ ein.)

Also, ja, ich tendierte zu einer werksnahen GTX570.  Die Grafikkarten die derzeit schneller sind, kannst du an einer Hand abzählen. 
Ohne Doppel-GPU Karten reicht sogar eine halbe Hand.

Ein Spiel, dass mit einer GTX570 ruckelt, ist mit einer übertakteten Karte vielleicht "gerade noch spielbar", macht also nicht viel mehr Spaß.
Und wenn du sowieso 80 Bilder pro Sekunde hast, machen 90 mit einer OC Karte auch keinen großen Unterschied mehr.
(Ich habe einen 120Hz Monitor, trotzdem wär's mit egal.  )

Würde also 2500K, P Board und "normale" GTX570 nehmen. Das ganze erstmal bei Standardtaktenlaufen lassen, muss ja reichen.
Dann, wenn Spiele im Schnitt unter 40fps laufen, nach und nach übertakten (vorher natürlich CPU Kühler wechseln.)

Und ja, der MSI Afterburner lässt sich auch für herstellerfremde Karten einsetzen.


P.S.: Das hier setzt natürlich voraus, dass du eine 570 und nicht doch die 5870 nimmst, versteht sich. Mit der günstigeren Karte böte sich die K + P Variante sogar noch mehr an.


----------



## Zocker15xD (17. Oktober 2011)

Ha<b grade in einem andeen Thread gehört, dass die dir windows kostenlos installieren, wenn dus in verbindung mir einem system kaufst
Dann wäre ja die Softwareinstallation für 35 Euro sinnlos
Wisst ihr darüber bescheid???


----------



## Zocker15xD (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mich in Sachen Netzteil von quaaaak umstimmen lassen 
Ich habe das be quiet! PURE POWER BQT L7-630W ausgewählt

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! PURE POWER BQT L7-630W

Das Netzteil kommt mir für ein bequiet aber ein bisschen billig vor
gibts da nen haken bei der sachen ?
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht noch nen leisen LED lüfter empfehlen???
Der kommt dann hinter den Proz-Kühler...


----------



## svd (22. Oktober 2011)

Keine Sorge, der Preis ist durchaus normal. Es gibt auch keine "Haken", nur Dinge, die du wissen solltest.

Die "Pure Power" Serie von be quiet! gehört zu den günstigeren Netzteilen in deren Angebot.
Dieser Preis kommt zustande, da du in einigen Punkten, im direkten Vergleich zu zB. nominell gleich starken "Straight Power" Produkten, einige Abstriche machen musst.

Die da zB. wären: 


der Gesamstrom auf den 12V Schienen kann niedriger sein
die Lüftung ist vlt nicht ganz so leise wie bei den Topprodukten
durch die "80PLUS Bronze" Zertifizierung ist der Wirkungsgrad geringer (~86% vs. 90+
dein gewähltes Modell hat auch keine abnehmbaren Kabelstränge, die, normal, ordentlich kosten
etc.


LED Lüfter kann ich keinen empfehlen, nur vom "Enermax Apollish" abraten. 

Sieht zwar schick aus, nervt jedoch durch seinen fix montierten Temperatursensor und, wenn er deswegen aufdreht, seine hohe Lautstärke.


----------



## Zocker15xD (22. Oktober 2011)

Sind die genannten Nachteile von dem PurePower unbedingt nötig bei meiner Konfiguration (siehe oben) oder ist das nicht unbedingt nötig???
Kannst du mir so einen leisen Gehäuselüfter empfehlen? LED ist zwar cool, aber da ich mein Gehäuse selten auf habe, auch echt unnötig...

EDIT: Ich habe noch n anderes Netzteil entdeckt, das billiger ist
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=48792&agid=1628
Lieber das da oder das Bequiet???


----------



## Zocker15xD (24. Oktober 2011)

Das Netzteil von corsair kann man vergessen, reicht laut hwversand nicht.
Jetzt nochmal zu meiner schwierigsten entscheidung:
i5 2500 und GTX 570 Phantom oder
i5 2500k +P67 Board und Referenzkarte???
Ist es bei der Referenz egal ob ich jetzt Palit,Sparkle oder Club nehme oder gibt es da auch gute und schlechtere?


----------



## MisterSmith (24. Oktober 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Das Netzteil von corsair kann man vergessen, reicht laut hwversand nicht.
> ...


Dieses Netzteil scheint wohl selbst noch für einen übertakteten i7 mit einer GTX 570 auszureichen:
Digital Storm ODE Gaming Desktop Review


----------



## svd (24. Oktober 2011)

Das ist doch elementar, mein lieber Watson.

K + P + R = die sinnvollste Lösung.

Wenn dir in zwei Jahren der Dampf ausgeht, kannst du sehr gut übertakten und musst höchstens eine Grafikkarte austauschen. Kostenpunkt vlt. 200€.

Natürlich wird die Leistung eines i5-2500 noch sehr lange reichen, trotzdem liefe dein System praktisch am Limit. 
Um weiter aufzurüsten bräuchtest du zusätzlich entweder einen gebrauchten i7 mit höherem Takt (bringt sehr wenig), oder eine neue Kombination aus CPU und Mainboard. Entweder gebraucht (Sockel 1155 Zeug, dass du vor zwei Jahren selber hättest kaufen können), oder IvyBridge Komponenten (was evtl blöd ist, denn höher getaktet hätte dein System vlt. noch locker mithalten können.)

edit: Hab grad nachgesehen, natürlich ist es auch möglich, den i5-2500 auf 4+Ghz zu bringen. Da müssen aber alle anderen Komponenten mitspielen. Das machen die Günstigeren aber meist ungern oder nur durch sehr gutes Zureden.


----------



## Zocker15xD (24. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist da noch die Sache mit der Garantie/Gewährleistung.
Ein bekannter von mir redet mir dauernt ein noch 1,2 Jahre Garantie dazuzunehmen für 30-50 Euro extra
Lohnt sich das oder laufen die Geräte mit teuren Markenteilen relativ zuverlässig???
Bei meinem alten System gibt es nämlich jedes halbe Jahr ein schwerwiegendes Problem, also habe ich schlechte erfahrungen!!!
Hier im Forum raten sie mir immer von Garantie ab, weil ich ja 2 Jahre Gewährleistun habe, aber nur auf die einzelnen teile...

@MisterSmith Ganz deiner meinung, doch hwversand verbaut nur netzteile die ÜBER der empfohlenen der einzelnen komponeneten sind, und für die gtx 570 sind 600w empfohlen 
recht unlogisch, da ein 600W Corsair wohl deutlich mehr leistet als ein Super Flower 650W, das man verbauen KANN???
Welche referenzkarte/billige karte wäre denn zu empfehlen???


----------



## Zocker15xD (24. Oktober 2011)

Mal zur übersicht das zwischenergebnis:

HV20CD03DE  8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 PC3-12800U CL9 	

sofort lieferbar


41,32 €
	1 	
HV207BN5DE  LG GH22NS50/70 bare schwarz 	

sofort lieferbar


16,68 €
	1 	
HVSE7HH6DE  OEM Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit inkl. Vorinstallation 	

sofort lieferbar


79,90 €
	1 	
HV1135IJDE  Gigabyte GA-P67A-D3-B3, Intel P67, ATX 	

Lieferzeit über 7 Tage


81,08 €
	1 	
HV203R11DE  3R Systems Design Gehäuse R480 Schwarz 	

Lieferzeit über 7 Tage


25,41 €
	1 	
HV1024XFDE  Palit Geforce GTX 570, 1280MB, PCI-Express 	

sofort lieferbar


276,74 €
	1 	
HVPICK12DE  Pickup-Service 12 Monate 	                 EVTL.????

sofort lieferbar


29,00 €
	1 	
HVZPCDE  Rechner - Zusammenbau 	

sofort lieferbar


20,00 €
	1 	
HVR630L7DE  be quiet! PURE POWER BQT L7-630W 	

sofort lieferbar


68,93 €
	1 	
HV13SGB7DE  Seagate Barracuda Green 7200.12 750GB SATA 3 6GB/s 	

sofort lieferbar


48,99 €
	1 	
HV20I5K5DE  Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155 	

sofort lieferbar


187,25 €
	1

Gibt es daran noch irgenwas zu verbessern???
Je nahhdem wie mein Budget nach weihnachten aussieht, verbau ich noch n ordentlichen cooler und ne gigabyte soc


----------



## MisterSmith (24. Oktober 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> ...
> @MisterSmith Ganz deiner meinung, doch hwversand verbaut nur netzteile die ÜBER der empfohlenen der einzelnen komponeneten sind, und für die gtx 570 sind 600w empfohlen
> recht unlogisch, da ein 600W Corsair wohl deutlich mehr leistet als ein Super Flower 650W, das man verbauen KANN???...


 Das Super Flower besitzt zwar zwei 12V Schienen mit 21A und 22A, aber diese kann man nicht so einfach zusammen addieren, man hat also nicht automatisch insgesamt 43A.
In diesem Artikel unter 'How to Calculate Combined +12v Power wird es recht gut veranschaulicht.
GND-Tech - PSU Buying Guide

Ich konnte keine Angaben zu max. Load des Super-Flower NT's finden.

Das Corsair dagegen besitzt eine einzelne 12V Schiene mit 40A. Zudem hat es 3 Jahre Herstellergarantie. Eine zusätzliche Garantie ist meistens ein Zeichen dafür, das relativ hochwertige Komponenten verwendet wurden und oft auch ein gewisser Spielraum für mehr Watt vorhanden ist.

Das Cooler Master GX450 was ich in deinem anderen Thread empfohlen habe, hat 5 Jahre Garantie und schaffte beispielsweise ohne Probleme 500W.


> Die aktuelle Serie erfüllt die Vorgaben hingegen auch noch bei einer  Last von 500 Watt – also bereits gut 11 Prozent über der angegeben  Maximallleistung von 450 Watt.



Dieses besitzt eine 12V Schiene mit 35A, ist zwar somit 3A unter dem Minimum was für eine GTX570 empfohlen wird, aber es leistet bewiesenermaßen mehr als angegeben.
Zu dem Netzteil von Super-Flower habe ich leider keine Testwerte finden können.


----------



## Zocker15xD (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe jetzt lange rum überlegt,
und ich hab mich für die methode K+P entschieden
außerdem gebe ich wohl mehr für gehäuse,netzteil, proz cooler aus
statt einer GTX 570 nehme ich dann die Msi GTX 560 ti Hawk (oder eine andere???),
bei einer max. bildschirmauflösung von 1280*1024 wäre so eine Karte wahrscheinlich unnötig...
dann muss ich halt früher die karte aufrüsten, aber dann habe ich bei den wirklich wichtigen sachen nicht gespart!!!

das ganze würde dann so aussehen:

HV203ABRDE  Aerocool Vx-9 Schwarz, ATX, ohne Netzteil 	

sofort lieferbar


35,69 €
	1 	
HVSETAKWXDE  Windows Aktivierung 	

sofort lieferbar


5,00 €
	1 	
HVR630L7DE  be quiet! PURE POWER BQT L7-630W 	

sofort lieferbar


68,93 €
	1 	
HV20CO50DE  8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9 	

sofort lieferbar


39,53 €
	1 	
HV1033MUDE  MSI N560GTX-Ti HAWK, 1GB GDDR5, PCI-Express 	

sofort lieferbar


225,49 €
	1 	
HVSE7HH6DE  OEM Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit inkl. Vorinstallation 	

sofort lieferbar


79,90 €
	1 	
HVZPCDE  Rechner - Zusammenbau 	

sofort lieferbar


20,00 €
	1 	
HV20I5K5DE  Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155 	

sofort lieferbar


187,76 €
	1 	
HV1139UODE  ASUS P8P67 LE Rev 3.0, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3 	

sofort lieferbar


84,65 €
	1 	
HV30RE52DE  be quiet! Shadow Rock PRO SR1 	

sofort lieferbar


36,13 €
	1 	
HV207BN5DE  LG GH22NS50/70 bare schwarz 	

sofort lieferbar


16,68 €
	1 	
HV13SGB7DE  Seagate Barracuda Green 7200.12 750GB SATA 3 6GB/s 	

sofort lieferbar


48,99 €

Bei dem Cooler von be quiet bin ich mir noch unsicher, den hat mir ein bekannter empfohlen!!??
dazu vielleicht noch ein gehäuselüfter von bequiet/scythe
übrigens vielen dank für die großartige hilfe bis jetzt, vor allem SVD, aber natürlich auch allen anderen!!! 
danke dass ihr meine tägliche meinunsänderung etc. mitmacht


----------



## svd (25. Oktober 2011)

Du wolltest für eine Auflösung von 1280x1024 eine GTX570 holen?

So, du darfst deinen Kopf senken und dir eine G'nackwatsch'n abholen. 

Hol die auch bei der GTX560Ti lieber einer Karte im Referenzdesign (etwa EVGA GTX560Ti FPB). Das ist wirklich gut gelungen, besonders im Hinblick auf die Lautstärke unter Last.
Wenn du echt bloß auf 1280x1024 spielen willst, läuft sowieso alles auf höchster Detailstufe...


----------



## Zocker15xD (26. Oktober 2011)

Ja ich wollte die 570 nehmen, weil ich mir sowieso irgendwann einen neuen Monitor hole, mein jetziger hat ne kleine macke
aber da die Hawk sowieso "fast" so schnell ist wie eine 570er im Referenzdesign um zudem 60 Euro billiger ist, hab ich meine meinung doch geändert 
Ein Freund von mir hat diese Karte und hat bis jetzt den Kauf nicht bereut...außerdem ist die Karte auf 950 Mhz übertaktet...
Wenn es nicht wirklich einen guten grund gäbe die EVGA zu nehmen (???) würde ich gerne bei der Msi bleiben, ich habe natürlich nichts gegen leise karten
aber die Lautstärke kommt bei mir an letzter stelle, laute pcs bin ich gewohnt


----------



## svd (26. Oktober 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> ...
> aber die Lautstärke kommt bei mir an letzter stelle, laute pcs bin ich gewohnt



Das kann nur jemand behaupten, der noch nie an einem leisen PC gesessen hat. 
Nur weil du es gewohnt bist, die Suppe mit Gabel zu essen ("Den Löffel gibt es nicht!"), heißt das nicht, dass du den Komfort eines Löffels nicht zu schätzen lerntest...


Nun, der TwinFrozr Kühler auf der GTX560TI Hawk ist MSI nicht wirklich gut gelungen. Im Leerlauf ist die Karte zwar nahezu unhörbar, bei geschlossenem Gehäuse wirst du aber auch von einem Referenzmodell nicht viel hören.
Ganz anders sieht es unter Last aus. Dort steigt der Geräuschpegel auf ein nerviges Level, die Kühlung schafft dabei einen Temperaturunterschied von meist einstelligen Gradbereichen. 

Die Hitze von der GPU verschwindet übrigens nicht, sondern geht lediglich über den Kühlkörper in die Luft im Gehäuse, wo sie, dank der Lüfterlösung, größtenteils auch bleibt und von der Hawk lediglich verquirlt wird. Grafikkarten sind die heißeste Komponente in einem Gamer PC. Nur weil ein schnelles Modell vergleichsweise kühl ist, heißt das nicht automatisch, dass der Rest des Systems davon unbeeinflusst bleibt... 

Toll, die Grafikkarte ist also übertaktet. Whoop-dee-doo. Bei Metro 2033, FullHD, DX11und maximalen Details liefert die Hawk also 4fps mehr als eine normale GTX560Ti. Ich bin überwältigt, meine Begeisterung ist grenzenlos. 


Persönlich möchte ich eine angenehme Geräuchkulisse unter Last nicht mehr missen. Denn selbst bei sehr laut aufgedrehter Anlage nervt ein lärmender PC. (Selbst in einem Spiel gibt es ruhigere Momente. Und ab und zu machst du ja auch was anderes. In Foren schreiben, zB...)

Aber jedem Tierchen sein Plaisirchen. Die GTX560Ti Hawk ist mit Sicherheit keine schlechte Karte. Ich bin lediglich der Meinung, dass der Aufpreis für das Modell nicht gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## Zocker15xD (26. Oktober 2011)

Ja stimmt immerhin 30 Euro Aufpreis, dann werde ich wohl die EVGA nehmen oder fällt dir noch ein anderes Modell ein wo der preis gerechtfertigt ist???
Ich würde halt später gerne etwas an der Taktschraube drehen, deswegen sollte eine gute kühlung vorhanden sein
Was hälst du denn von der TwinFrozer II??? Die ist relativ günstig...
Gibt es denn sonst noch was unnötiges/nicht empfehlenswertes an meinem System?
Oder gibt es noch was sinnvolles wo man die 20 Euro noch reinstecken könnte, die an der Karte gespart habe???

PS:Warum sind die HDD-Preise in den letzten tagen eigentlich so dermaßen gestiegen???
Bei manchen hat sich der preis von gestern auf heute fast verdoppelt!


----------



## svd (26. Oktober 2011)

EVGA ist schon gut. Außerdem bieten sie dir, wenn du das Produkt innerhalb einer Frist von 30 Tagen ab Kauf registrierst, eine Garantie von 10 Jahren.

Und so gut ist der TwinFrozr Lüfter sowieso nicht. Wenn die 560Ti nicht mehr reichen sollte, helfen dir 50Mhz Takt auch nicht wirklich...


----------



## Zocker15xD (26. Oktober 2011)

Es wäre halt nur ein aufpreis von 2 (!) Euro.
Und ansonsten gibts an dem system nichts mehr zu meckern???
Mit dem gehäuse kenn ich mich zb nicht aus, da hab ich nach dem aussehen und preis gewählt
Und kann man das ASUS-Board nehmen??? Ich hätte ein ASRock genommen aber das hat ja kein USB3
Und ist der Kühler eine sinnvolle ausgabe (mit kühlern von bequiet habe ich keine erfahrung)?


----------



## svd (26. Oktober 2011)

Naja, gut, wegen 2 Euro... kannst es ja machen...

Wenn der CPU Lüfter ungefähr die Leistung seiner Geschwister aus der Dark Rock Serie hat, ist der in Ordnung.
Sonst kannst du noch immer auf die bewährten Scythe Modelle (Mugen 2, Mugen 3) oder den neuen Yasya zurückgreifen.

Board..., keine Ahnung. Ich glaube das Modell mit dem Zusatz "LE" ist nicht so gut wie das normale, natürlich teuerere, ASUS P8P67. Ohne irgendein verdammtes A, B, C oder D!
Es gibt aber durchaus ASRock Boards mit USB3.0 Unterstützung, wie das ASRock P67 Pro3.


----------



## chbdiablo (27. Oktober 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> PS:Warum sind die HDD-Preise in den letzten tagen eigentlich so dermaßen gestiegen???
> Bei manchen hat sich der preis von gestern auf heute fast verdoppelt!



Flut in Thailand.


----------



## MisterSmith (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mir mal spaßeshalber selbst einen Rechner bei Hardwareversand konfiguriert.


Spoiler



*AMD Phenom II X4 980 Black Edition , Sockel AM3* 144,12 €
*
Arctic Silver V, Wärmeleitpaste 1ml*           4,50 €

*Gigabyte GA-870A-USB3, AMD 870, AM3+ ATX* 73,43 €            

*Scythe Mugen 3, für alle Sockel geeignet* 33,80 €

*8GB-Kit G.Skill Sniper PC3U-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3U-1600)* 49,60 €
*
LanCool K58, ATX, ohne Netzteil*          65,27 €

*Cooler Master Silent Pro Series - 700 Watt*          94,69 €

*Sapphire HD6870 1G GDDR5 PCI-E DL-DVI-I+SL-DVI-D / HDMI / DP*          142,46 €

*Seagate Barracuda 7200 500GB SATA 6GB's*          62,90 €

*LG GH24NS Retail schwarz*          23,49 €

*Creative SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio (bulk) - 30SB079200000*          33,98 €

*OEM Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit inkl.  Vorinstallation*           79,90 €

*Rechner - Zusammenbau*           20,00 €

*Gesamtsumme:* 828,14 €

Gehäuse, Netzteil und Soundkarte sind aber momentan nicht verfügbar.  


Die "KI" dieses Konfigurators ist aber etwas verbesserungswürdig. Zum einen bekomme ich die Info, dass der von mir ausgewählte Kühler zu schwer für den Transport sei und deshalb nicht vorinstalliert wird.

Aber ebenso das es nicht notwendig wäre, Wärmeleitpaste zu kaufen, da sie diese beim Zusammenbau verwenden. Das hilft mir ja viel wenn ich den zusätzlichen Kühler einbauen möchte oder glauben die ich lege den zur Zierde auf das Gehäuse. 

Und wenn schon, dann auch bitte konsequenterweise darauf hinweisen, dass bei dem Kühler bereits Paste dabei ist.


----------



## Zocker15xD (27. Oktober 2011)

Ist das ASRock board mit USB3 identisch zu dem ohne??? (außer dem usb3  )
Von der Größe kommt mir das board nämlich kleiner vor


----------



## svd (27. Oktober 2011)

Ident, weiß ich nicht, kannst ja auf der Herstellerseite vergleichen. Zumindest sehr ähnlich.

Und mei, ist es halt ein wenig breiter als hoch. Trotzdem ATX Format. 
Aber wenn du jetzt anfängst, Hardware nach ihrer Optik einzubauen... da gibt's sicher noch viel viel größere Mainboards.

(Auf USB 3.0 würde ich nicht verzichten. Hab meiner Mom mal ein paar GB an Fotos von ihrem Stand-PC (USB 2.0) aufs Notebook (USB 3.0) transferiert. Mit einem USB 3.0 Stick. Vom PC zum Stick hat's etwa 30 Minuten gedauert. Vom Stick aufs Notebook nicht mal vier...)


----------



## Zocker15xD (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe natürlich nichts dagegen wenn hardware gut aussieht, aber allgemein beurteile ich nur das gehäuse vorrangig nach dem aussehen
Wie ist dieses Gigabyteboard denn???

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GA-P67A-D3-B3, Intel P67, ATX

Das wäre eine etwas billigere alternative, für welches würdest du/ihr dich/euch entscheiden???

Macht es eigentlich sinn statt einem CL9 speicher CL8 zu kaufen???
Unterstützt das auch jedes board?


----------



## Zocker15xD (28. Oktober 2011)

Wenn das referenzdesign leise ist, spielt es dann noch eine rolle von welchem hersteller???
Die Point of view wäre nochmal billiger...


----------



## Zocker15xD (30. Oktober 2011)

Na gut, je nach dem Budget nach weihnachten nehme ich eine HD 6870 oder eine GTX 560 TI als Übergangskarte.
Zusätzlich ein P67/Z68 Board von ASRock (Pro 3).
Da der Preis jetzt so gering ist, würde ich gerne noch ein paar boxen dazunehmen im Preisbereich von 20-30 Euro.
Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen? Am liebsten wäre mir Logitech, aber bin auch offen für andere vorschläge...
Außerdem bräuchte ich noch einen leisen kühler für system...!!?? 
Danke


----------

